# might be pregnant.. need to vent



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

My period is a week late (I have a regular 30-32 day cycle), I have been tired for a week and a bit dizzy, then had mild nausua and been extra hungry the past 3-4 days. My boobs are sore, which they always are before AF, but EXTRA sore, and my nipples seem tender (maybe it's just cause I keep tweaking them). I have also had light cramping - feels just like very, very light menstrual cramps. This is what's making me think I am preg because I have never, ever had uterine cramps except during my period, and they have never felt like this.

I took two tests already, couldn't have been more negative. Neither of them with 1st morning urine cause I'm dumb. I just bought another and will be trying with tomorrow morning's pee and not drinking anything after 9 tonight! This is unplanned (but I want a baby already) and I will have a LOT to do if I am really preggo, so I just want to KNOW!!

It's driving me nuts to think I might just be imagining all these symptoms!

I think I will schedule a checkup, I am due anyway, and ask him to run a blood test if period is still MIA.

Thanks for listening ladies. If this test is negative and I don't get my period soon I am going to lose my mind. I have only ever been this late before once, and that was clearly due to hormonal disturbances and I had no preg. or PMS symptoms.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I hope you find out for sure soon.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

I started my period today. Oh well.

I can't believe all those symptoms! Way to get me all revved up, stupid cycle!


----------



## oursonend (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhubarbarin* 
I started my period today. Oh well.

I can't believe all those symptoms! Way to get me all revved up, stupid cycle!









I'm going nutty here too.







You'd think I'd know better by now (and we were preventing this month, so the odds are slim) but when my cycle goes wacky I go wacky right along with it. Sigh. I am determined not to waste my money on tests again like the last time this happened! I'm starting my very own 2WW from the date my period was supposed to be here. Wish me luck in keeping that promise... lol.


----------

